# Cosmic GTS2 Review!



## RedJack22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey everybody!

So I just finished uploading my new review! This is my first cube review, so let me know what you guys think! I appreciate all feedback!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 28, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 28, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Well done.



Thanks Tabe! I appreciate it!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

Great review A+!


----------



## RedJack22 (Oct 29, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Great review A+!


Thanks Duncan! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------

